# Need one-month March rental in Victoria



## thetimeshareguy (Dec 26, 2005)

Dear All:

My in-laws (in their 70s) wish to rent a furnished condo in Victoria, B.C. for the month of March, 2006. It does not have to be in a resort. A one-bedroom unit would be fine.

They've seen things listed in magazines but are unsure of the qulaity and what equals good value. They need a place that's clean and fairly well-located. Please let me know if you have something to rent out to them, or if you know of a good place to learn of rentals and get some choice.

Guy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Victoria Vacation Rentals*

Guy,

Check out this Vacation Rentals by Owner Victoria Vacation Rental Link 

Good Luck

Richard


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, that was a great lead. I printed off a bunch of listings for my mother-in-law and hopefully she'll find something that suits.


----------



## asp (Dec 28, 2005)

The Regent Hotel, the Royal Scott, and the Executive House hotel all have some monthly "winter" rentals, and are well located.  The Regent is on the Inner Harbour.  The Royal Scott is a bit more of a walk to downtown.  All have units with kitchens.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 28, 2005)

Guy,

Check out Victoria Regent Hotel/Apartment Rentals 


and The Royal Scot Suite Hotel 

and 
The Executive  House Hotel Victoria 


Richard


----------



## hotmike98 (Feb 2, 2006)

You could also try vrbo.com (vacation rentals by owner, although some do have agents).


----------

